# Soloist or Soloist Team



## TP_Mantis (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello all,

I hear all this talk of the Soloist Team but I only see Soloist on the bike.
Is there a difference between a Soloist and a Soloist Team? Or two names for the same thing?


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

The Soloist Team is aluminum. It's fantastic, without question, one of the best aluminum bikes out there. It is currently being sold as the S1.

The "Soloist" you're refering to is probably the SLC, Soloist carbon. It is also a wicked bike. It's been slightly redesigned for 2009 (new cable routing) and is called the S2.


----------



## TP_Mantis (Jan 20, 2009)

Well My "Soloist" is aluminum and i do not see anywhere on the bike where it says "Soloist Team"
Not a big concern as i love the bike, was more curious as to the naming convention.


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

TP_Mantis said:


> Well My "Soloist" is aluminum and i do not see anywhere on the bike where it says "Soloist Team"
> Not a big concern as i love the bike, was more curious as to the naming convention.


True, the Soloist Team only has "Soloist" on the seatstays. 
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2008-cerv%E9lo-soloist-team-3599.html

The SLC says "Soloist carbon" on the stays.

So, to directly answer the OP, No, there is no such distinction between "soloist" and "soloist team."


----------

